# Just bought a 2020 cross sport and thinking APR Stage 1



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I just bought a 2020 cross sport and thinking APR Stage 1 are you happy with it? do you have the Apr Plus do you think it is worth the extra? $400 thanks


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

If you want the warranty then go APR+. If you want performance the go stage 1 (93). Just remember you might have issues with warranty claim on the power train if you go stage 1. My Atlas has been stage 1 (93) for around 15k miles. No issues. Plenty more power and torque than the VR6. The sound isn’t as good as that Wookie engine though. Best of luck!  

-Mike


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

MMeachGLI said:


> If you want the warranty then go APR+. If you want performance the go stage 1 (93). Just remember you might have issues with warranty claim on the power train if you go stage 1. My Atlas has been stage 1 (93) for around 15k miles. No issues. Plenty more power and torque than the VR6. The sound isn’t as good as that Wookie engine though. Best of luck!
> 
> -Mike


How does it put the extra power down?
For example, like, starting from a dead stop? 
I'm just worried the front wheels may be easy to spin...


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

vbrad26 said:


> How does it put the extra power down?
> For example, like, starting from a dead stop?
> I'm just worried the front wheels may be easy to spin...


Yes, you can spin the tires for sure. I like the mid-range torque and the top end opens up. Normal driving you don’t notice anything. When you want to pass or you merge on the interstate you can open the Atlas up and feel the difference. It’s my wife’s vehicle. She likes the extra torque and power.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yeah same. The Atlas is my wife's.
I honestly have a hard time smoothly accelerating from a dead stop. 
It always takes off quicker than I anticipate, so I let off and then it is not enough, so I get back on it lol. 
So with that, I feel like a stg. 1 tune would make it worse, but I guess that is my problem hah.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

$400 for APR to handle impacted warranty claims from the tune that VW won't which are v. unlikely to happen in the first place. It's all about your risk tolerance. The 2.0 is a good motor and should be fine but again, your risk tolerance and mine are going to be different. The Plus tune is the lowest output tune- 87 octane/low torque file but still, it's going to add some power.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Stop thinking about it and do it! Lol. Seriously, I have a Tiguan 4MO that has been stage 1 since I got it and it’s never had an issue related to the tune. From my understanding, VW can not refuse to service something because of a tune unless they can prove that the tune directly caused the issue. 

Now, I have the V6 Atlas and for no real reason, I drive it ECO mode almost exclusively. One time I put it in regular mode with the shifter in Sport mode and I hated how it jumped at the smallest press of the accelerator. I definitely don’t notice that in ECO mode. It might be worth checking out on the 2.0L. I’m not sure how the software varies between that and the V6. Good luck!


----------



## Atlas53 (Jan 29, 2018)

When we bought our GTI in '16, the dealer offered to sell us up to Stage 3 tuning. We were told that if they installed the software, it would not affect the warranty. We didn't do it, as we are happy with the standard power output, but if we had I would have asked to get the warranty provision in writing. Our Atlas is a 3.6 4motion, and although I'm generally happy with the power, it doesn't have the low end torque of the turbo 4. If I had the 4 cyl version, I think I would want a stage 1 tune.


----------



## rocketjay1 (Jan 25, 2018)

I thought about it and even though I don't want to pay the extra $400 for the apr+ I'm going to do it. I am not happy with the fact that for either $699 or $1099 they still bang you an extra $200 to install it. It is a brand new car and I would hate to have a problem and have to eat a couple of thousand dollars fixing the drive train. I also think its best to have it done at a local VW dealer that's is an APR dealer so VW will take care of the problem if it arises. In retrospect, all I can say is thank you, President Trump, for paying for my APR Stage 1


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

rocketjay1 said:


> I thought about it and even though I don't want to pay the extra $400 for the apr+ I'm going to do it. I am not happy with the fact that for either $699 or $1099 they still bang you an extra $200 to install it. It is a brand new car and I would hate to have a problem and have to eat a couple of thousand dollars fixing the drive train. I also think its best to have it done at a local VW dealer that's is an APR dealer so VW will take care of the problem if it arises. In retrospect, all I can say is thank you, President Trump, for paying for my APR Stage 1


Curious as to how you feel about the + tune. I have driven two cars with it and found it to be a total waste of money , stg1 on the other hand is well worth it. I am going stg1 once the break in is over. But I am also lifting it and going with meatier AT tires


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

Fender13 said:


> Curious as to how you feel about the + tune. I have driven two cars with it and found it to be a total waste of money , stg1 on the other hand is well worth it. I am going stg1 once the break in is over. But I am also lifting it and going with meatier AT tires


I bought a JB4 instead I looked at the Golf R forum and everyone there that has one seems to be happy so Ill report back with my findings


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

I have used them on other vehicles , not nearly as smooth or as good as a real tune but they are cheaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

I just purchased a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T for the sole purpose to tune it with the APR+ tune. I have done more aggressive tunes/mods in the past, (K04), and was very pleased with APR.

And, like others, this is not my vehicle or a 3rd 'fun' car, but instead the wifes daily, so reliability/warranty is key.

I have been to an APR dealer here in Houston, for a tune, and sadly it was not available of my box code: "*3CN 906 259 E*" rev: "*H13 0001*"

Dealer says it was either a 3-4 week or 5-6 months deal.

Jeff



If it helps any...


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

GLI-Jeff said:


> I just purchased a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T for the sole purpose to tune it with the APR+ tune. I have done more aggressive tunes/mods in the past, (K04), and was very pleased with APR.
> 
> And, like others, this is not my vehicle or a 3rd 'fun' car, but instead the wifes daily, so reliability/warranty is key.
> 
> ...


Did you call APR? if not I would. Does this also apply to regular APR because it is different other than just adding the warrantee? Have you looked into the JB4 plug and play undetectably if you remove it


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

samwoo said:


> Did you call APR? if not I would. Does this also apply to regular APR because it is different other than just adding the warrantee? Have you looked into the JB4 plug and play undetectably if you remove it


I emailed APR prior to the dealer visit and they confirmed the tune was not available. APR suggested visiting an APR dealer to have them submit a formal request for the box code.

I believe once they have a tune available for your box code, all the tunes are available. The APR+ is just the 87oct version of the Stage 1 tune with APR consuming your limited powertrain warranty.

Since I have experience with APR and want the Auto Stop-Start defeated, I did not even research any of the pig-back solutions.

Jeff


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

GLI-Jeff said:


> I emailed APR prior to the dealer visit and they confirmed the tune was not available. APR suggested visiting an APR dealer to have them submit a formal request for the box code.
> 
> I believe once they have a tune available for your box code, all the tunes are available. The APR+ is just the 87oct version of the Stage 1 tune with APR consuming your limited powertrain warranty.
> 
> ...


*Let me ask you when you get the apr tune do they just load the tune into the ECU or do they also recalibrate every parameter of the engine 
thanks*


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

GLI-Jeff said:


> I emailed APR prior to the dealer visit and they confirmed the tune was not available. APR suggested visiting an APR dealer to have them submit a formal request for the box code.
> 
> I believe once they have a tune available for your box code, all the tunes are available. The APR+ is just the 87oct version of the Stage 1 tune with APR consuming your limited powertrain warranty.
> 
> ...





GLI-Jeff said:


> I just purchased a 2020 Atlas Cross Sport 2.0T for the sole purpose to tune it with the APR+ tune. I have done more aggressive tunes/mods in the past, (K04), and was very pleased with APR.
> 
> And, like others, this is not my vehicle or a 3rd 'fun' car, but instead the wifes daily, so reliability/warranty is key.
> 
> ...



Yeah I asked them a while back about the CS and their response was that they needed to see one before they could definitively say that the engine was identical to the full size 2.0t Atlas, and could be tuned. Seems like they still haven't gotten around to that.

Knowing VW, they changed the engine box code so that the Atlas 2.0t tune APR recently debuted would no longer work on the CS. I know they have been having a hell of a time cracking the NAR Tiguan tune for a similar reason. VW keeps adding barriers to entry for them and making it much harder for them to fully crack the modules. 

APR invests a lot in making sure that the tune they put out is tested and to their standards. When the engine changes even slightly, the tune is not the same- and that is what appears is going on here- Perhaps the CS 2.0t has been updated and is more in line with the 2021 Atlas 2.0t full size, and not the 2018-2020 Atlas 2.0t full size which they currently have the APR tune for.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

samwoo said:


> *Let me ask you when you get the apr tune do they just load the tune into the ECU or do they also recalibrate every parameter of the engine
> thanks*


It's a complete deal - flash to vehicle, done. All of that is part of the tune. They are very smooth/stock like, just more power.


----------



## spike_africa (Nov 9, 2015)

Any update on this? I also plan to tune mine. Just got it Friday. It's also the wife's whip, but I want more power for passing on highway and also just fun for me when I drive it. I plan to just go straight to 93 octane stage 1 and be done with it.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I traded a 3.6 4mo R line w/ tech for a Atlas CS 2.0T SE 4Mo. Like many of you I wanted a 2.0T with 4Mo and an ECU tune. Also like many of you I contacted APR in Opelika and the answer is still no. They do not have a tune for the 2020 Atlas CS 2.0T. I'm going to try to drive over there and have them read my code and see if an Atlas flash will take.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

After DM'ing Arin w/ APR, the option I have is to send the ECU into APR. This is not for tuning of the ECU, this is just to extract the coding off the ECU so they can see if it is even tunable. Once they have that, and it can be tuned, then I can visit my APR dealer to get it installed. And yes, they might have to crack open the ECU to extract.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

GLI-Jeff said:


> After DM'ing Arin w/ APR, the option I have is to send the ECU into APR. This is not for tuning of the ECU, this is just to extract the coding off the ECU so they can see if it is even tunable. Once they have that, and it can be tuned, then I can visit my APR dealer to get it installed. And yes, they might have to crack open the ECU to extract.


Sounds right - they need a donor car for any vehicle they want to tune for that reason.


----------



## SeltzTech (Jul 28, 2020)

*JB1*

Just picked up 2.0T 4MO this Monday on the sole reason of tuning it and making it faster than the VR6. Just purchased the JB1 and going to install it after my 1k mi break in is done.


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

I just got a call from my APR Dealer here in Houston with good news, the tune for the my box code (he indicated it would be most '20 2.0Ts) is available.

I scheduled to have the tune installed Monday morning, updates to follow...


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I Went to APR today. 
I had some email conversation with them prior to my going. They said they did not have the tune for the Atlas CS. I asked them to try an Atlas tune, knowing it most likely will not work. No dice. 
They extracted the code, though. They said they'll work on it and get back to me.


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

California-Kid said:


> I Went to APR today.



Well the same day you go to APR I get a call from my dealer is no coincidence...

If you are the reason for my tune, I owe you a drink, this was the reason we got the 2.0T over the VR6. Thank you...


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

I don't know about all of that but, I wouldn't mind a drink with like-minded people.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

I am officially tuned, running APR+ tune on my CS.

Yes, it definitely runs much better, the throttle tip-in is so much better. On freeway performance, passing, is also much easier to accomplish now.

It feels like how this car should have preformed out of the box.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it.

I'm curious, though. How did you get a tune in Houston when I couldn't get it from APR HQ? I'll have to contact APR and ask about that.

I ordered a JB4 to use while they were cracking the code, thinking that I could resell it after the flash tune. Maybe/hopefully they'll call me sooner rather than later.


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

GLI-Jeff said:


> I am officially tuned, running APR+ tune on my CS.
> 
> Yes, it definitely runs much better, the throttle tip-in is so much better. On freeway performance, passing, is also much easier to accomplish now.
> 
> It feels like how this car should have preformed out of the box.


Post some pictures of your rig here.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9321409-Lifted-Atlas-Picture-Thread

I did something similar with my Atlas Prime. Thinking about doing the same with the CS.


----------



## MK7GtiGuy (Feb 22, 2018)

*JB4*



California-Kid said:


> Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> I'm curious, though. How did you get a tune in Houston when I couldn't get it from APR HQ? I'll have to contact APR and ask about that.
> 
> I ordered a JB4 to use while they were cracking the code, thinking that I could resell it after the flash tune. Maybe/hopefully they'll call me sooner rather than later.




Did you install the JB4 in your CS? I am planning on doing the same but there is a ton of plastic under the car that needs to be removed for the install. If you did the install can you share how it went and if its worth it or anything else you can share about it?


----------



## California-Kid (Jul 15, 2018)

You're right. There is a lot of plastic under the car. One of the plugs can only be access from the bottom and in order to get to it, you'll need to remove the covers/panels. It's not too difficult to figure out which screws need to be removed but it's physical work. You'll need to lift the car or get it up on ramps. I think the harder part was getting the OBD wire through the firewall. Not physically demanding but, access is difficult.

I used it for about a month but took it off. One day, engine started running rough, sputtered out, and died. It restarted and I limped home but I didn't want to take that chance again. When it was working I thought the car pulled harder and accelerated faster. MPG decreased by about 3 to 4.

I think there is a JB4 thread. Go check that out. Other people may have had a different experiences.


----------



## Laccos (Aug 10, 2019)

California-Kid said:


> You're right. There is a lot of plastic under the car. One of the plugs can only be access from the bottom and in order to get to it, you'll need to remove the covers/panels. It's not too difficult to figure out which screws need to be removed but it's physical work. You'll need to lift the car or get it up on ramps. I think the harder part was getting the OBD wire through the firewall. Not physically demanding but, access is difficult.
> 
> I used it for about a month but took it off. One day, engine started running rough, sputtered out, and died. It restarted and I limped home but I didn't want to take that chance again. When it was working I thought the car pulled harder and accelerated faster. MPG decreased by about 3 to 4.
> 
> I think there is a JB4 thread. Go check that out. Other people may have had a different experiences.


It does wonders to have your JB4 installed by professionals. They are incredibly popular in the Msport world for obvious reasons. I wouldnt give up on it if I were you. id highly recommend you take it in to have it setup by someone. But, ecu flashes are undeniably better.


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

got Stage 1 tuned today, 93 oct. The car is still adapting to it, but..another quality tune from APR! Just makes the car so much more exciting to drive, 320hp/350tq. I'm not going to be hitting the drag strip with my CS, but love having the power.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

gmitchell2 said:


> got Stage 1 tuned today, 93 oct. The car is still adapting to it, but..another quality tune from APR! Just makes the car so much more exciting to drive, 320hp/350tq. I'm not going to be hitting the drag strip with my CS, but love having the power.


Nice! Stage 1 with the 4Motion I assume? Should make these fun to drive for sure. Not sure on the "adapting to it" comment - shouldn't need any time to adapt, the tune is the tune.


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

KarstGeo said:


> Nice! Stage 1 with the 4Motion I assume? Should make these fun to drive for sure. Not sure on the "adapting to it" comment - shouldn't need any time to adapt, the tune is the tune.


Agreed, but I think it takes a day or two to adapt properly to multiple conditions, fuel quality, air density, etc. I've had almost 10 tunes now and they all seem to take a few drives to really start hitting hard. I just went is38 on my mk7 GTI about a month ago and it was the same scenario, took a few drives.


----------



## Salvadori (Jan 21, 2021)

gmitchell2 said:


> got Stage 1 tuned today, 93 oct. The car is still adapting to it, but..another quality tune from APR! Just makes the car so much more exciting to drive, 320hp/350tq. I'm not going to be hitting the drag strip with my CS, but love having the power.


Regular Atlas or Cross Sport?


----------



## Salvadori (Jan 21, 2021)

GLI-Jeff said:


> I am officially tuned, running APR+ tune on my CS.
> 
> Yes, it definitely runs much better, the throttle tip-in is so much better. On freeway performance, passing, is also much easier to accomplish now.
> 
> It feels like how this car should have preformed out of the box.


Is the power difference "night and day" or just a gentle "tweak"?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Salvadori said:


> Is the power difference "night and day" or just a gentle "tweak"?


A stage 1 tune is adding significant power that will be "night and day". Going with the 93 tune will definately be a big difference.


----------

